

Introduction to how and why 'free' web business models work - madmotive
http://www.audible.com/adbl/site/products/ProductDetail.jsp?BV_UseBVCookie=Yes&productID=BK_AVEN_000001

======
devicenull
So, this is kind of unrelated, but am I the only one who prefers text to
videos/audio? I know I can scan through text a lot faster then sitting and
listening to someone talk

~~~
anamax
Speaking of annoying points discussions, the above is the sort of comment to
which I'd give 10+ points, even if doing so cost me 100 points.

------
steve_mobs
Free is a tactic used a lot for tech companies. This is because people have to
be shown why this new technology that you created has value. If it wasn't free
then it is like you telling someone i have this cool website that can make you
more productive, give me $20 to find out if it works for you. Most people
won't pay for that because they are happy with what they are currently doing.

Look at skype. If skype was not free no one would care to try it because the
available options are just as good.

